
Show HN: Interactive Landscapes - neophyt3
these landscapes helped me in identifying various components in various layers while learning about software architecture
======
neophyt3
Link: [https://github.com/neophyt3/awesome-interactive-
landscapes](https://github.com/neophyt3/awesome-interactive-landscapes)

